# Picking my first projector



## snowscaper (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase my first projector. I'm torn between the Mitsubishi HC5500, the Sanyo Z700, and the Epson Home Cinema 6100, but am also open to other suggestions. I will of course be watching movies but also TV broadcasts and sports. My budget is $1800.00 for the projector. Ambient light is not an issue. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Before making any decisions, you should check that the projectors throw will suit your room..(if you haven't already) for seating position, screen size..
All the information you require can be found here..
http://www.projectorcentral.com/projection-calculator-pro.cfm


----------



## snowscaper (Feb 8, 2009)

Both the Mit. and the Ep. will work with my throw distance. Has anybody had any personal experience with either of these. Meaning the Mit. and the Epson. I have heard that the Sanyo has a slow auto iris whereas the Mit. is very fast.


----------

